# Any recent experience with travel related health insurance, while back in the USA (for one month)?



## calin-m (Nov 21, 2021)

I would appreciate some feedback on recent experience/usage/service levels, with a health insurer, during travel back to the USA. I scoured these forums, reddit and the likes, but a lot of info seems to either be a little outdated and/or provide a variety of options almost as large as the amount of mutuelles one could find in France.

Side note (@the_admin/moderator): while I found very useful info or recommendations, on some of the services others have asked for, is it acceptable - by the rules of this forum - to also advise people on which services to avoid, with which we may have had extremely bad experience, and which may end up in high costs and a lot of effort to correct?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

We don't permit "name and shame" - but that doesn't mean you can't state simply that you "had problems with" or "were disappointed in" particular insurers when they come up. The issue is that there are often two (or more) sides to any experience with a vendor and it's not fair to excoriate a person or business online without giving them a chance to give their side of the situation. It always comes down to a matter of judgment whether or not to permit a negative "review" of a vendor - but in general, just "be gentle."


----------



## jweihl (Jul 18, 2017)

For our last couple of multi-week trips, we've signed up on InsuBuy.com. Getting a quote and a policy was fast and easy. The insurance card they issued is labeled United Healthcare PPO and IMGlobal. I cannot give any input on actually using the policy, as we didn't (and hope to never) need it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I will offer one caveat regarding the use of travel health cover when you are back in the US. Be very sure you have read the contract and understand how to use the card should you need to. In the US, the hospital is used to simply noting your insurance cover and handling the claim side of things for you. When I tried to make use of my travel insurance one time, the hospital called the number on the card (a US toll-free number) and got a recording all in French so told me they couldn't handle the claim for me. As it turns out, they wound up writing off the charges when they billed me, as "not having insurance." I have no idea how that worked but ultimately I guess I should have contacted the insurer before I went to the Emergency Room. But net-net the treatment cost me only the waiting time. (Turns out the injury wasn't as serious as I had thought it "could" be.)


----------



## calin-m (Nov 21, 2021)

Bevdeforges said:


> We don't permit "name and shame" - but that doesn't mean you can't state simply that you "had problems with" or "were disappointed in" particular insurers when they come up.


That's why I asked 👍
BTW - the "name and shame" wasn't about an insurer, it was about another type of service, but the rule should be the same to all such, so I'll provide feedback via the usual means (Google comments, etc.), and not in this forum. Hopefully people check those, before sinking money (and losing more for fixing) into bad services


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If someone asks about the XYZ comparison site or other "service" you can always say that you "had problems" with it on the message boards. If details are requested, you can then use the PM system (called "Conversations" on this platform) to share details with individuals interested in hearing them.


----------



## RayRay (Jun 17, 2011)

I recommend checking with your French insurance carrier before deciding whether additional coverage is required. Ours provides health care coverage whenever we travel. It is a fixed maximum. 

If your carrier provides similar coverage, knowing how much you can count on from a familiar source might affect how much additional insurance you want to carry. 

Best of luck. 

Ray


----------



## calin-m (Nov 21, 2021)

RayRay said:


> I recommend checking with your French insurance carrier before deciding whether additional coverage is required. Ours provides health care coverage whenever we travel. It is a fixed maximum.
> If your carrier provides similar coverage, knowing how much you can count on from a familiar source might affect how much additional insurance you want to carry.
> Best of luck.
> Ray


Thank you, Ray. I cannot follow-up with my French insurer (assuming you mean the/a mutuelle, as Ameli doesn't cover international travel), as I fall under the category of "paying myself insurance" (i.e. saving an approx equal amount I would give to the mutuelle, for the level of coverage we may need). From some reading I did, and from others' own, similar approach, there seems to be a specific level of hospitalization beyond which Ameli kicks in at 100%, so I save enough to cover up to that point. If I don't need it, I am left with the money in my insurance fund. Worked out, so far - never spent the monthly "allowance" to the max, and the fund keeps growing. But this is certainly a completely different topic


----------



## RayRay (Jun 17, 2011)

It's not our mutuelle that covers us abroad. It's the home insurance. We're with AXA. No idea if it's a "special" something in our home owners insurance or if it's standard with AXA. Don't know about other insurance companies. 

Ray


----------

